# One. More. Luft '46. For '15!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I. Can't. Stop.

This is Sharkit's resin Horton X jet fighter, which is shaped remarkably like the Horton company logo!

http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/hortonx.html










In action:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks like a flying arrowhead.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nicely done!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Wonderful job on your Horten!

Its not often you see a model of this aircraft built and its a sight for sore eyes.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! The Sharkit kits are... rough.


----------

